# CRISIS. ANY ADVICE



## edgapena (Dec 12, 2015)

PLEASE HELP. I need some support from the community. I've had mild depersonalization for about two months but today I got really disassociated from myself which has never happened to that intensity. I feel like I have no soul, like a robot, like if I lost my identity. I am able to talk , walk, but I just feel weird, like walking flesh . Like if I forgot how to be human all of the sudden. I am freaking out, I usually try to help other people that are going through this because that makes me feel better, but right now I am the one in need of help. Just some comforting words. How to stay calm, I feel as if I am going to have a mental brake down any second. All I could do is go up to my mom, hug her and cry without being able to explain to her what was going on, because I don't even know how to put it into words. Please guys any advice . I did go out two days ago and drinke heavily after stopping for two whole months, I know stupid mistake. Maybe that had something to do with the instensity of this episode. Right now I just feel like I'm in a really vulnerable place.


----------



## mystikalpsychosis (Oct 19, 2014)

edgapena said:


> PLEASE HELP. I need some support from the community. I've had mild depersonalization for about two months but today I got really disassociated from myself which has never happened to that intensity. I feel like I have no soul, like a robot, like if I lost my identity. I am able to talk , walk, but I just feel weird, like walking flesh . Like if I forgot how to be human all of the sudden. I am freaking out, I usually try to help other people that are going through this because that makes me feel better, but right now I am the one in need of help. Just some comforting words. How to stay calm, I feel as if I am going to have a mental brake down any second. All I could do is go up to my mom, hug her and cry without being able to explain to her what was going on, because I don't even know how to put it into words. Please guys any advice . I did go out two days ago and drinke heavily after stopping for two whole months, I know stupid mistake. Maybe that had something to do with the instensity of this episode. Right now I just feel like I'm in a really vulnerable place.


----------



## mystikalpsychosis (Oct 19, 2014)

Dear person,
I understand what those episodes feel like. It is very terrifying and although you feel vulnerable right now, you will not forever. Some tips I can give you for short term is, ground yourself. In any way possible. Pinch yourself, feel the ground underneath you, taste something really tart or spicy, touch something solid, breathe in and out and remember this will pass. Say it out loud if you must. It is oka . I promise. I suffered from this for so long, and o still do occasionally (situational) but I am here to tell you, this is all in your head! The more you ruminate and fixate on how depersonalized you feel, and how it is taking your identity (can relate), it only can if you keep feeding it. Trust me, this is not forever. Try to find new things to endulge your mind in, and distract yourself with because although this feeling is very scry and real to you, it is only this bad right now because you cannot control your thoughts. Remember, mind is connected to brain, brain is connected to body. (Even though it doesn't feel that way) 
Mind over matter. You can do this. You can beat this and you will get better ????


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey heavy drinking definitely can make you disassociate, I used to have it bad after drinking when my symptoms were at full height. My advice would be to just wait it out, you're not going to mentally break down and you didn't forget to be human, such a thing is impossible.


----------



## Merk (Dec 8, 2015)

edgapena said:


> PLEASE HELP. I need some support from the community. I've had mild depersonalization for about two months but today I got really disassociated from myself which has never happened to that intensity. I feel like I have no soul, like a robot, like if I lost my identity. I am able to talk , walk, but I just feel weird, like walking flesh . Like if I forgot how to be human all of the sudden. I am freaking out, I usually try to help other people that are going through this because that makes me feel better, but right now I am the one in need of help. Just some comforting words. How to stay calm, I feel as if I am going to have a mental brake down any second. All I could do is go up to my mom, hug her and cry without being able to explain to her what was going on, because I don't even know how to put it into words. Please guys any advice . I did go out two days ago and drinke heavily after stopping for two whole months, I know stupid mistake. Maybe that had something to do with the instensity of this episode. Right now I just feel like I'm in a really vulnerable place.


You're definitely not alone with the symptoms you're feeling. Everything you have said, I've once said to my family. My DP/DR symptoms have intensified dramatically than what I used to feel. I don't know why, but this time my symptoms are more severe and it honestly feels like the things I do throughout the day are a blur. Kind of feels likes I'm on the verge of blacking out. I also feel like I'm not human, or I'm learning to be a human again. My vision is messed up (I can't explain exactly how I see but it's kind of like I miss moments in what I see and my eyes are sensitive to light), I don't feel like myself (kind of like I'm forgetting who I am), I lose track of time and my memory is bad (I forget things easily and I get easily distracted), my awareness isn't all there either. Everything is weird. I question myself at times if I'm real or I feel like I'm soulless and I'm just a body walking around. I usually get really bad if I'm in a bright place like I was in Walmart yesterday, everything seemed like a dream and the bright lights bothered my eyes very much (I practically had my eyes closed most of the time because of the lights). This is tough to go through everyday but I manage to get through it. I do think about suicide a lot but i want to beat this and when I do, I can finally say I got through this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2016)

i think this place is a good start for you. Understanding your not alone, one. Two, the anxiety on top of the DP can be bad, so knowing it can't hurt you is another realization you should know. Suicide, i can understand that. I mean, everyone has those thoughts. My assumption though is you don't really wanna die you just wanna be DP and stop the suffering. Nothing wrong with that. Just keep going, talk, find something that works, distract yourself, and not to be anti forum. limit your time talking about it and yourself. Especially after you gained all you need too, ruminating is the number one enemy.

J


----------



## Lee29 (Dec 20, 2015)

Freaking out will make things worse

Panic attacks is the one thing that led me to severe depersonalization.


----------

